# Colt and Kimber



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Will a Colt Commander slide ,series 80, fit a Kimber Custom II frame without fitting or smithing?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No.

There's a difference in frames between full size 1911s and Commanders (the dust cover would be too long for starters + some other minor differences that may or may not be a factor) and the two use different firing pin safety systems so those would have to be removed...

And I'd wager the rails of the slide and frame wouldn't mate well.

Even if those things were not an issue, you'd still have to have everything checked by a competent smith to make sure you're gun doesn't eat itself.


----------

